# Fun Facts About Iceland



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2021)

Heart shaped traffic lights is one. 



> But Iceland is everything except boring! It’s such a beautiful country with stunning nature, interesting traditions, and rich history. Below you will find some of the most interesting or even strange facts about this Nordic country. Which of them did you already know? Don’t forget to upvote the ones you liked the most or that surprised you more than others.








https://www.boredpanda.com/interesting-facts-about-iceland/


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

It'sa very popular holiday spot for Brits..I've been trying to get my husband to go for years, but because his nemesis visits there on holiday, he refuses to even consider it


----------



## jujube (Apr 5, 2021)

Got off the plane there on June 1st 1967. It was snowing. I'd love to go again but not when it is snowing.  I want to loll in the Blue Lagoon.


----------



## Dana (Apr 5, 2021)

Another destination to add to my bucket list!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 5, 2021)

It sounds amazing. Heart shaped lights. Adorable. Very interesting lifestyle.


----------

